# vulto histórico



## raf.personal

Bom dia!
Anyone knows the meaning of this expression?
“Vulto histórico”.
Context: “quer chamar a atenção para este "vulto histórico" que parece estar condenado ao esquecimento.”
Thanks!


----------



## Outsider

Historic figure.


----------



## raf.personal

Thanks outsider!
So "vulto" means figure?


----------



## Vanda

Also. 
vulto = Rosto, aspecto, semblante. /   Figura, corporatura; corpo. /  Figura indistinta; imagem/ Importância, notabilidade.  / Pessoa importante.

It depends on the context. It can be a simple image or an important person (as it is in your context). It can be the face, the person aspect, the body or an indistinct image of a person.


----------



## raf.personal

Thank you, Vanda!


----------



## Sagitary

Creio que "vulto histórico" seja um acontecimento não importante.


Dependendo, pode ser alguém que começou a chamar a atenção, porém por pouco tempo/foi interrompido.(esta versão me soa melhor)


Como a Vanda disse depende do contexto.


----------



## raf.personal

We're talking about "Pedro Texeira," um vulto historico.


----------



## Sagitary

raf.personal said:


> We're talking about "Pedro Texeira," um vulto historico.


 
Just for help you. Who was Pedro Texeira?


----------



## raf.personal

Pedro Texeira was a Portuguese man that navigated the Amazon river from Belem to Ecuador and claimed the whole "Amazonia" for Portugal.  Thanks to him that tremendous territory belongs today to Brazil.


----------



## Guigo

Pedro _Teixeira_.

See here:
http://www.submarino.net/jubileu/


----------



## Sagitary

raf.personal said:


> Pedro Texeira was a Portuguese man that navigated the Amazon river from Belem to Ecuador and claimed the whole "Amazonia" for Portugal. Thanks to him that tremendous territory belongs today to Brazil.


 
 “quer chamar a atenção para este "vulto histórico" que parece estar condenado ao esquecimento.”
 
"Vulto histórico" = neste contexto , aquele que fez um ato importante, porém não deram-lhe tanta importância quanto merecia.


----------



## raf.personal

Then, if they would have given him importance, wouldn't he be a "vulto historico"?


----------



## Sagitary

raf.personal said:


> Then, if they would have given him importance, wouldn't he be a "vulto historico"?


 
Yes. If him received acceptance about it, couldn't to be "vulto histórico".


----------



## anaczz

Sagitary said:


> Yes. If him receiv acceptance about it, couldn't to be "vulto histórico".



I don't agree with this affirmation.

"Vulto histórico" is someone who was or did something notorious, important and deserves a special place in the history.
The fact that he is not being remembered as he deserves, has not to do with be or not a "vulto histórico".


(bad english?)


----------



## raf.personal

I think Pedro Texeira is a pretty famous guy.


----------



## Sagitary

raf.personal said:


> I think Pedro Texeira is a pretty famous guy.


 
I think the Amazon history is more reconigzed out Brazil.


----------



## coolbrowne

There is a lot of confusion here:

First of all, *Vanda* was explaining the single word "vulto", which is more general than "vulto histórico". In other words, breaking up the idiom changed the context.

Now this is a misunderstanding of the underlying text:


Sagitary said:


> Creio que "vulto histórico" seja um acontecimento não importante.


The correct sense is the exact opposite: the text cited _laments_ that someone _they deemed_ an important figure ("vulto histórico") was _not_ so recognized.

Regards


----------



## Outsider

I agree with Anaczz and Coolbrowne. _Vulto histórico_ means someone who was an _important_ historic figure, not the opposite.


----------

